# Poll which sewing machine do you use for sunbrella and sail work



## saurav16 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello,

I just wanted to see which sewing machine you all use for sunbrella and sail work. Please everyone with machines chime in. Thanks!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I have a Singer 401G, German made machine that I've used for canvas work for years. It's a family hand-me-down so the price was right. (g) All metal construction, powerful motor and has never quit or failed us. They're hard to find though - since people hang onto them.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

I use a Husqvarna Viking 6430, a late 70's machine. Got it on Ebay. One good feature it has is a push-in gear reduction for hard stuff. I've used a Singer Touch & Sew for making backpacks for years, but I'm glad to have the Viking's lower gear when punching through Sunbrella.

Tom


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

I also use an old singer (1970's). Nothing fancy, works fine.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Just purchased the LSZ1 from Sailrite. So far I'm very happy with it's performance. Sews through 8 layers of Sunbrella as easy as 2 layers.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Bob is getting the same machine from Sailrite for his new boat. We did one of our "I Found it at the Boat Show" videos which shows the machine in action:






Sailrite also has a ton of "How To" videos on their site and YouTube. They make their videos in house, and they do a very good job. It's a good way to find out more about them and their machines.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Sailrite LSZ1 for us...Great machine and can hand crank easily with big wheeel


----------



## merttan (Oct 14, 2007)

I used Singer inspire or some sh.. like that from sears... Broke 3 machines to complete the cushions (sunbrall and vinly fabric)... So I can tell you what not to buy   But again, I returned them all without a hassle... So Now I'm done with the project, I learned how to deal with fabrics(another experience learned, one step closer to get a bigger boat)
As some said, sailrite has lots of good quality industrial size machines. If you want to have a machine, consider the space usage for it as well as the sewing speed...
If you can find a older singer or kenmore (made in japan and Germany) you 'd be fine too...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I own a Janome, a powerful all metal non-computer model which punches thru denim, light canvas, and light leathers like butter. I used to own mom's old problematic Singer, but when it mercifully I went to a used sewing machine store and picked up a Janome that a woman brought in for trade against one of those computer controlled ones. I have completed many heavy fabric projects with it, as well as the hems on my pants...

I love my Janome, but please don't tell anyone that; I already get picked on by friends when they find out about my sewing machines skills..


----------



## kmusbach (May 1, 2005)

I have a Tuffsew machine about half the cost of Sailrite. So far I have been very happy with it. I bought online directly from them. The only draw back so far has been the base for it is very weak, but I use it out of the base and its fine. The other nice feature is it has a 9" gate compared to most machines with a 7" gate. Extra inches help when working on awnings and dodgers.


----------

